# Google Maps for ICW



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

(I just posted this on CF -- I'm not sure where the better spot is to post this...)

As we cruised down the ICW last year, I often wished that there was a Google Maps with ICW specific information -- everything from the magenta line itself to Anchorages, West Marines, Free Docks, etc. I really wanted to be able to search and see what anchorages were there within a day of my current position that were greater than our draft. I never really found anything that I really liked so I thought that maybe I could develop something myself (maybe a big mistake!).

I have created a site that is still VERY EARLY IN THE DEVELOPMENT process: http://clearboxsolutions.com/icw I started working on it hard but have lost a little bit of steam. I would appreciate feedback from anyone to determine if it is worth continuing development effort.

I envision it as a Wikipedia type site where users can add and modify any entries (I know that I certainly wouldn't be able to keep it up to date with everything).

It has many know issues:

* The SQL server seems to run really slowly on the service provider I'm using (GoDaddy.com). This makes the map content load fairly slowly. I have seen it take as long as 30-60 sec for the query to run that populates the magenta line!! I think this is a matter of getting a better hosting option at some point.
* It doesn't geolocate (determine where you are) right now. It always loads up at mile 0 in Norfolk.
* There is no decluttering if a lot of stuff gets added and you zoom way out.
* There is no mechanism to delete entries. I don't know how to handle this. Maybe have a link to a form that sends an email to me suggesting removal?
* I have done the development on Firefox. I have no idea if or how well it runs with other browsers. I do know that it doesn't load on my Android phone work a dang!
* Lots of features that I would like to add: Panoramio layer, online help, Android app,...

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*re: google maps for icw*

have you checked out activecaptain.com ??? interactive cruising guidebook


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Try Skipper Bob's guides. All the work has been done. I have always used "Anchorages Along the ICW" and "Marinas Along the ICW". At a total cost of $32.00 they cannot be beat for value and they contain all the anchorages distances depths, marinas and their services, shopping. Thousands of hours went into them with in put from hundres of boaters. No need to re-invent the wheel. 
Publications available here. http://www.waterwayguide.com/shipstore/index.php?cPath=29


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

For online material ActiveCaptain.com is the best there is, and it is great. On paper I like the Stockwell guide (much like AAA triptiks). I have the Skipper Bob guides but find I don't use them much. I do tend to avoid the ICW in favor of going outside as much as possible so my perspective may be a little unusual.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm also a fan of cruisersnet.net - its crowdsourced, but moderated. Good info down the ICW. If the info was all in one place, mappable as Epic described, and didn't take too much bandwidth to download, I'd be in my happy world...


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I like the advise above, but I would comment about your referrence to the "Magenta Line". The real world trumps the magenta line and many a cruiser has run aground on the magenta line! There are many dynamic areas of the ICW that should never have been cursed with the magenta line. Take care and jnoy, Aythya crew


----------



## EpicAdventure (May 18, 2006)

It looks like ActiveCaptain really does what I had in mind. Looks like a really nice site.


----------

